# LIFETIME LISCENSES



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I think one way to raise revenue for the GNF department would be to start selling lifetime liscenses to resident outdoorsman. What better gift could a father or grandfather give his child than a license he could use all their life. As long a they live in the state they could enjoy the outdoor privliges that north dakota has to offer. If they move away, they could always come back to hunt as long as they puchase a resident liscense for that particular season, owning a lifetime liscense would give them this privilege. The liscense price would be based on how old the person who it is being purchsed for is. For example, a twenty year old has many more seasons ahead of him than a fifty year old. This money would create an immidiate influx of cash for the GNF dept. After the initial rush of purchases, the sale of these liscenses would level off. GNF could use this surplus cash to improve access NOW! Also, this would do away with the tired arguement that my relatives cannot come home to hunt. I look forward to your opinions.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think lifetime licenses would be something to definitely look into. I thought the way they worked was all the money raised by them would be put into a general fund. Interest off the fund would be used to pay for habitat.


----------

